#ubuntu-ae 2011-07-04
<Uxthui> bassem
<Uxthui> bassem: I may not be available to reply when you respond, so I may reply late. How are you planning to get the Pavilion?
#ubuntu-ae 2011-07-06
 * nlsthzn waves
<nlsthzn> All by myself...
#ubuntu-ae 2011-07-07
 * nlsthzn waves
#ubuntu-ae 2011-07-09
<nlsthzn> Alo
<nlsthzn> Night all
<Miriup> Night, nlsthzn.
#ubuntu-ae 2011-07-10
 * nlsthzn waves
<nlsthzn> bai
